# A class and external screens



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Having just gone from a coachbuilt to an A class I have been giving some thought to external screen covers.As most of the time in an A class will be spent in the euro lounge and cab seats to take advantage of the panoramic views,do folks take them off in the day and put them back on at night ?

If so,how long do they take to put on and off and how do they fit to the ''doorless''side.I have the internal concertina blinds which I imagine are for privacy only as they don't have much insulating properties.Just wondered how other people use them.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I got mine from Vancomfort and they came with an aluminium channel which needs gluing to the sides just above the window and door. Full instructions came and the adhesive - Sika something rally works.
I can roll the front window screen cover down after prising the Velcro free.
The screens themselves are very good quality and work very well.
I should add they are easy to put up and take down.
Bob


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Steve

On ours the non-door side is fixed through the sliding window.

As we don't use campsites in the UK much we rarely use our screens except when on a rally field or at a show then I fold the front panel down, can't bear to be in the dark and shut in.

I know what you mean about loosing the view and that's the reason why we don't use our screens much when abroad in summer.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Ours are also fixed through the sliding window... you open the window, put the fixing panel through, then close the window. You are then left with a legth of velcro on the outside, which the side panel of the screens fix onto. The other (door) side fits over the door corner. We roll the front down during the day as we like the view. We tend to use them mainly if no EHU. so we don't use as much gas to heat the cab area, or when it's very cold outside. They really do stop the condensation forming inside the screen, and take about 5 minutes max to put on. We had ours made at Minster Products near Sheffield. I think most places have patterns for Hymers, but we had to visit the factory and they were made while we waited (about 2 hrs).


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

We have a privicy panel so in the day we just drop down the silver screen and we then have light and a view. We use our silver screens all the time. We will be on our third set of screens next year, due to the screens sagging and wrinkling with time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*covers screen*

We have an A class and the External Screens are a nightmare to put on.

The Franke heating to the screen is useless (Modified for 2010/11 models). So in winter, they steam up quickly.

So you cant win either way.

We did have some screen covers on our chassis cab mercedes and they were a doddle to fit. Less than 3 mins.

TM


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

My external screens fit by sliding into a top chanel over the windscreen and around both side windows with hooked elastic at the bottom corners fitting over small external brackets, and the wipers over the top of the material hold it steady even in the wind.. I can just reach up to thread the tops through the chanel (I'm 6ft), and they take a few minutes to fit. If it rains over night, a little water does manage to get between the cover and the windows - which can make the material a little reluctant to slide over the glass as you try to remove them in the morning, and of course, you then have to transport them wet and try to get them fitted while still wet the next night if you haven't been able to dry them out.
Even with the above observations, I still like them and use them all the time except in the height of summer, as I find they completely eliminate condensdation on the inside of the glass.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We have a screen cover from Vancomfort. The screen loops of the tops of the doors, but can be fitted to vans with only a single door using a stick on channel. The screen take about 1 minute to put on and just roll up into a bag.

When fitting I unlock both doors and loop the top over the driver door, then unroll the screen along the windscreen and hook over the other door top. Finished!

The screen is great and has stopped all condensation.

The centre of the screen folds down to allow light in and a spot of tugger watching  

Andy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

alphadee said:


> Ours are also fixed through the sliding window... you open the window, put the fixing panel through, then close the window. You are then left with a legth of velcro on the outside, which the side panel of the screens fix onto. The other (door) side fits over the door corner. We roll the front down during the day as we like the view. We tend to use them mainly if no EHU. so we don't use as much gas to heat the cab area, or when it's very cold outside. They really do stop the condensation forming inside the screen, and take about 5 minutes max to put on. We had ours made at Minster Products near Sheffield. I think most places have patterns for Hymers, but we had to visit the factory and they were made while we waited (about 2 hrs).


Alphadee, can you remember what they charge (roughly) to make the bespoke covers?


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Yes... it would have been £280 if I had gone straight to them (rather than via an agent who added on an extra £95  ). They do take orders if you go straight to them, but are loyal to their agents if you've already booked with them as we had. Next time I would contact them direct. They can be found on the web, and answered all emails very promptly.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Having just gone from a coachbuilt to an A class I have been giving some thought to external screen covers.As most of the time in an A class will be spent in the euro lounge and cab seats to take advantage of the panoramic views,do folks take them off in the day and put them back on at night ?
> 
> If so,how long do they take to put on and off and how do they fit to the ''doorless''side.I have the internal concertina blinds which I imagine are for privacy only as they don't have much insulating properties.Just wondered how other people use them.


Another vote for Vancomfort screens. Taylor made in Germany for Hymers, great fit, easy on and off and keep the van warm in winter and cool in summer.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve,

We have a set of Taylormade exterior covers we bought off a member on here a few years ago.

They attach with a flap that you feed through the sliding side window and a corner piece that attaches over the drivers door (lhd).

I have modified mine so they can be used in conjunction with internal screens (Vancomfort) in different ways according to differing weather conditions and whether you want an outside view or not, difficult to explain but its all in the following thread....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-728964.html#728964

Pete


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We too have the Vancomfort screen we have two doors at the front so cannot help with regard to securing. 
We find they block to much of the view, even with the front panel lowered so remove it during the day and put it back on at night. It takes about 5 minutes to fit and remove. It was heavy rain here at Burrs Country Park CC site so the screen was very wet this morning. I dried it off with kitchen roll and folded it lightly and stuck it in the garage with the heating on full belt to dry it off.
It certainly works very well and stops any condensation forming.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

Hi we live next door to silver screen. They are a great family business. They have just made us a screen for our forest river sun seeker. As they didn't have a template for it they went out of their way to make one for us. So no matter what your bus is,Give them a call and discuss it.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We have the internal concertina blinds - we use the van all year round - Christmas and New Year it is our bedroom when the house is full. The outside of the concertina looks to be foil covered so will give some thermal advantage. 
Never yet found any reason to buy external screens - could not be bothered with the putting on and removing them. 
Try a few nights without before you go out to buy something else to fill your lockers.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Be very careful what type you get If you have an A Class, look very carefully at your drivers or passenger door seals.
On older Hymers, the door seal was on the inside of the door, but on newer models the seal is on the outside.
If you use a screen which fits over the corner of a door, the seal will probably not do it's job and water could enter the van.
We had a set made, but on fitting them, it was very apparent that the door would not seal. I had my screens altered to fit in such a way that everything was external and also they did not use the side window. I thought it was a strain on the window.

Incidentally, we do fold ours down and roll the folded part under and the view is very good.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I tried Silver Screens for my Bustner, they were not in the slightest interested and rude with it. Got the impression they were only interested in going the typical fiat cabs. I asked if they would do a template, to be told, you don't understand what I'm saying we do not and will not do screens for a class vans.....perhaps the recession has changed there minds


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

stewartwebr said:


> I tried Silver Screens for my Bustner, they were not in the slightest interested and rude with it. Got the impression they were only interested in going the typical fiat cabs. I asked if they would do a template, to be told, you don't understand what I'm saying we do not and will not do screens for a class vans.....perhaps the recession has changed there minds


I approached TaylorMade and they would not supply for A Class, but they did give me the advice about the door seals which came in handy.
I got them in the end from VanComfort but we did have problems.
After me supplying photographs the screens arrived wrong handed for drivers door and not passenger door.
Then sent back and arrived ill fitting as they stopped the doors sealing, so I had to take the van to factory for refit.
Even after then, I altered the fixings at home to make them completely external and not using the window.
VanComfort were very helpful, but the guy at the factory they use in Sheffield, was quite arrogant!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have an A Class, Had external screen cover made to measure at Minster Products Sheffield, Absolute doddle to fit, no interference to door seals fits in about 3 minutes and same to remove, In day a panel unvelcroes so still see scenery and views etc and lets light in, In summer keeps heat out, In winter keeps heat in and totally stops condensation.
Had numerous external screens on different A Class MH these are well up at the top for quality.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Les, when you say "don't interfere with the door seals", do you mean that they don't fit over the passenger door like most types? What type of fixings are used? Tenax studs or a an external rail?

I have a set from Silver Screens and they let water in through the passenger door because the pocketed fix method compromises the external door seal.

Richard


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

stewartwebr said:


> I tried Silver Screens for my Burstner, they were not in the slightest interested and rude with it. Got the impression they were only interested in going the typical fiat cabs. I asked if they would do a template, to be told, you don't understand what I'm saying we do not and will not do screens for a class vans.....perhaps the recession has changed there minds


 I dont understand the comments made above. 
This was three weeks ago. I rang Silver Screens on a Friday afternoon to purchase an outside screen for my Burstner I821. A very polite lady talked me through the fine details to make sure I was ordering the right screen. She then told me that they did not have one in stock. I explained to her that I was travelling to Scotland the following Friday morning. She replied that they would make a screen for me tomorrow and it would be with me Tuesday at the latest. 
Tuesday morning 07:30 the Parcel Carrier knocked on my door with the Screen.  We test fitted it that afternoon and wondered if we had done it wrong as it was so easy to fit.

The results were quite stunning. Using the screen the condensation was virtually eliminated. Just a few tiny areas at the bottom. Without the screen the condensation was just running down the windscreen. The screens can be left in place and rolled either up or down depending on choice.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Hi Les, when you say "don't interfere with the door seals", do you mean that they don't fit over the passenger door like most types? What type of fixings are used? Tenax studs or a an external rail?
> 
> I have a set from Silver Screens and they let water in through the passenger door because the pocketed fix method compromises the external door seal.
> 
> Richard


I fitted three small bungie cords on each end (side) of the screens and I found some very small translucent fittings which I screwed into the outer door frame for the bungies to wrap around. Very unobtrusive and work very well.
No nasty rail or strain on the window, and completely waterproof!
Totally external and not over the door or through the window.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

RichardD said:


> Hi Les, when you say "don't interfere with the door seals", do you mean that they don't fit over the passenger door like most types? What type of fixings are used? Tenax studs or a an external rail?
> 
> I have a set from Silver Screens and they let water in through the passenger door because the pocketed fix method compromises the external door seal.
> 
> Richard


No They do fit over the corner but I have used it in extremely heavy rain and differing conditions and no water ingress at all, The material is so thin and strong it would be impossible to have an effect on seal.

The panel which is velcroed is full width of the windscreen virtually and will either roll up or down or if you wish removable altogether.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> RichardD said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les, when you say "don't interfere with the door seals", do you mean that they don't fit over the passenger door like most types? What type of fixings are used? Tenax studs or a an external rail?
> ...


Hi Les, I was the guy who had the Repeatit WI Fi booster from you, remember?
Anyway, I am surprised they don't interfere with the door seals as on the Hymer they certainly did. They kept the top corner of the door out letting the water in. Luckily I noticed before it rained. Maybe your seals are different.
Are the Rapido seals on the outside of the door as per the new Hymers?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Grath said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > RichardD said:
> ...


Hi Mate, I thought it was you but I wasnt sure, The reason they don't interfere with mine is because the door seals are not on the door they are on the frame, so the seal isn't an issue at all.
ie you fit the screen over the door corner then close the door and the seal just traps the screen material to the door.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > SaddleTramp said:
> ...


Thanks Les, I must admit, I think the new external door seals on Hymers are a backward step. At least I managed to sort mine myself. Couldn't be bothered to return again to the factory.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Jimbost said:


> I dont understand the comments made above.
> This was three weeks ago. I rang Silver Screens on a Friday afternoon to purchase an outside screen for my Burstner I821. A very polite lady talked me through the fine details to make sure I was ordering the jright screen. She then told me that they did not have one in stock. I explained to her that I was travelling to Scotland the following Friday morning. She replied that they would make a screen for me tomorrow and it would be with me Tuesday at the latest.
> Tuesday morning 07:30 the Parcel Carrier knocked on my door with the Screen.  We test fitted it that afternoon and wondered if we had done it wrong as it was so easy to fit.
> 
> The results were quite stunning. Using the screen the condensation was virtually eliminated. Just a few tiny areas at the bottom. Without the screen the condensation was just running down the windscreen. The screens can be left in place and rolled either up or down depending on choice.


What more can I say to make you understand?

I called them about a year ago and my post outlines what was said, not sure why you can't understand that?


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

It seems so different from the service I received. Maybe they did learn a lesson.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm,seems like it's not quite as straightforward as the standard Ducato cab screens that I am used to. :? 

I was hoping to source some second hand but there are other things to consider-the door seal position being one and the possibility of water ingress.Also the fitting around the doors/windows has to be taken into consideration I don't really want to fit extra rails/guttering etc.... 

Thanks for the informative replies,certainly food for thought.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Hmmmmm,seems like it's not quite as straightforward as the standard Ducato cab screens that I am used to. :?
> 
> I was hoping to source some second hand but there are other things to consider-the door seal position being one and the possibility of water ingress.Also the fitting around the doors/windows has to be taken into consideration I don't really want to fit extra rails/guttering etc....
> 
> Thanks for the informative replies,certainly food for thought.


My advice would be, don't do as I did and take the easy option with mail order.
If I had taken the van to the factory I may have saved myself a lot of time, but there again, I might not have, as they did NOT know about the seal problem which Taylor Made had informed me about. A shame that TaylorMade would not make any.
The best advice from me is to go completely external, eliminating any possible water ingress problem and strain on the window.
Good luck!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Les, I'm assuming that my Rapido 2010 model door sealing is the same as your 2011 model. An external rubber seal on the door and an internal rubber seal fitted to the body door frame which then gets the aluminium section of the door frame closed against it?

If so, then mine let water in like there wasn't a door there at all.

Unfortunately my model is nose down at the best of times so water from the roof will always ran down the front sides of the van. The supplier suggested that I fit a Fiamma gutter strip above the door. 

I've sent Minister Products an enquiry to see if they do other fixing methods than the pocket door arrangement.

Richard


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Richard, I have just checked where the factory is that Vancomfort sent me to and guess what? it is the Minster factory at Lion Works Sheffield. The very same one!
They did NOT know about the door seal issue until I pointed it out and considering these type of seals have been used on Hymer for a few years, they should have.
The first try and the screens came wrong handed for a door on the opposite side and this was after me supplying about 4 photographs of the front end of my van.
The second try and one side was through the sliding window which seemed to strain the glass window and I thought could possibly leak and the other side was over the door which left the top corner sticking out and water would have run in.
Therefore, I went up to the factory. I arrived at 0800hrs. There were two doors with no signs, so I walked in, only to be immediately ushered out by a guy who I later found out was the owner. He told me in a very abrupt manner to wait outside.
I waited and waited and they came to me at about 1030hrs.
While I was waiting, I was told that I should not have arrived before 1000hrs as they never see customers before this time, But, I had NOT been told this and had got up early to try to make it easier for them and me. Communication was almost zero.
Anyway, the fitter eventually came out and made several alterations which I accepted. There did not seem to be any way not use the window unless a channel or studs were to be fitted, so I accepted the through the window option. On the door side, we had a flap which went through the window and a tie ribbon to the door handle. Both seemed at first glance to work OK.
At home with more time, I still was not 100% happy and I weighed up different options.
In the end I found some small plastic translucent hooks with a single screw hole and I fitted three to each side. I screwed into the door frame on one side and the window frame on the other side as I thought it was a strong point.
I had earlier had eyelets fitted on the ends of the screen and small bungee material was put through these eyes which clips around the hooks which were fitted to the van.
It works and looks quite well with absolutely no possibility of water ingress.
Would I use this factory again. No!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Photo's from above post

I still use the top part of the drop down window. Door side









No door side. 









The clip


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good photos thanks,you can explain all you want in print but there is nothing like a good pic to illustrate the point.

I like the look of the plastic clips that screw into the frame as I'm not happy about attaching anything to the bodywork.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Good photos thanks,you can explain all you want in print but there is nothing like a good pic to illustrate the point.
> 
> I like the look of the plastic clips that screw into the frame as I'm not happy about attaching anything to the bodywork.


Hi Steve, yes I believe the same about a photo, it says a million words.
I found the plastic clip things at B & Q.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Grath, I sent Minister a mail enquiry this morning and then received a call from Van Comfort. It appears that they use Minister to make their products and the Polar screens advertised on the Minister website are Van Comfort products. 

Van Comfort appear to be more customer oriented as Steve Beevers spent alot of time going through the options. The final one being to go to the factory and have studs fitted to the van and so all fixings would be external and not compromising the water seals. He also suggested the Fiamma gutter above the door.

Still not sure what to do, but my current supplier is going to make a new set as the ones they supplied were for a 2011 van which is different to a 2010 model. The 2010 model needs to be approx 100mm longer. This meant that the screens were not fitting as they should and the pocket over the door was being distorted so this could have caused the problem.

Richard


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Richard.
Yes Vancomfort were very helpful and we also had nice long chats.
It was such a shame that the factory that they out source to are not as customer orientated  
In my case the quality of the materials is as good as any and Vancomfort were pretty good, but the factory particularly the owner sadly let them down.
I spoke to Steve about the Guy and apparently he is known for his bad attitude.
I was also offered rails and studs, (this was when I first ordered) but I declined as rails are unsightly and studs tend to pull out!
They asked for photo's, which I spent time taking and emailing and then they made them wrong handed  GRR GRR
I think my fittings are much better, but this should not be the case as they are the experts and should know better!

If I were you, I would get your supplier to make a set that do not go over the door!
Or have that facility with some eyelets fitted at the ends, then you have two options.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, this was missed of the above post as during an edit I wrongly posted it in the wrong thread 


ps
what made it more difficult for me was because I have an Exsis, which is narrower and they had only made one set before!
But the door seals are the same as all new shape Hymers, so they should have known!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have finally decided to get some silver screens.There is considerably more condensation in an A class than our previous coachbuilt.We tried to manage without but they are an essential item,even in the milder weather.

I have got the silver screens make that fit over the door on the passenger side and are trapped by the sliding window on the drivers side.Then there are some ties for the wing mirrors.

Another essential piece of kit is some wood dowel(very technical)to sprag the sliding window closed as it doesn't shut properly with the screens on.I can recommend the silver screens,they fit well and are easy to put on.Also I think in the hot weather(if it ever comes)they will be needed to keep the truck cool,it is a large window area and does heat up quickly when the sun is out,even in winter.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just to finish off the saga with my Silver Screens and leaking through the passenger door.

When I told them about the problem the guy asked me to send them back and they would modify them. 

I also gave him some advice on what I thought was required. 

Anyway a week passed and I rang up and asked what was the situation only to be told that the guy dealing with them had gone for the weekend but would ring back on Monday.

After putting the phone down I went to open the morning mail and would you believe it there was a letter from Silver Screens with a refund!!!

They couldn't even tell me to my face that their product was flawed.

So owners of A Class Rapido and Hymer vans beware, the external screens which hook over the passengers door will leak.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just to finish off the saga with my Silver Screens and leaking through the passenger door.

When I told them about the problem the guy asked me to send them back and they would modify them. 

I also gave him some advice on what I thought was required. 

Anyway a week passed and I rang up and asked what was the situation only to be told that the guy dealing with them had gone for the weekend but would ring back on Monday.

After putting the phone down I went to open the morning mail and would you believe it there was a letter from Silver Screens with a refund!!!

They couldn't even tell me to my face that their product was flawed.

So owners of A Class Rapido and Hymer vans beware, the external screens which hook over the passengers door will leak.

Richard


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

RichardD said:


> So owners of A Class Rapido and Hymer vans beware, the external screens which hook over the passengers door will leak.
> 
> Richard


Sorry, they did not work out for you Richard, but I did warn you about my experience, before your purchase.

I went to a lot of trouble posting about this problem, with descriptions and photographs, and it is a problem that people don,t seem aware of or think it won,t happen to them.
It was OK on older vans with internal door seals.
Anybody wanting external screens for a newish A Class, could benefit from reading this thread!
Do not buy external screens which fit over the corner of an A Class door, if your van has external door seals.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have just bought a set of Silver Screens external fitting for out 2011 Hymer A class.

Having read this thread I was very concerned that they would leak. I spoke with a nice gent named Mike and he assured me I had 2 weeks in which I could test the screens once fitted suggesting that I used a hose pipe to make sure they didn't leak. He did add to make sure the drivers door, mine is LHD, is closed correctly and the top of the 2 catches engaged properly. Any problems and they would arrange collection and issue a refund.

This offer was good for me, so screens arrived and fitted and I have to admit the first closing of the door saw it was not closed correctly. I then carried a most thorough test with the hose pipe using various spray settings. The good news is no leaks and a happy customer.

I have yet to use the screens in cold or hot climates but see no reason they won't be a good investment, we plan to use the van while skiing and in hot conditions. 

I have to add that if you are in any doubts about SS give them a bell I found them more than helpful.

Regards,

Robin


----------

